# What Kind Of Food Do I Feed To Enhance Color



## FlowerMonkey (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a small question, what kind of food do I feed my Cichlids in order to enhance their coloring?. Thanks. Mike


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

NLS is the best food for your fish. I feed them only NLS, spirulina and hikari frozen food


I also sell NLS $65 for the 5lbs pail or $20 a lbs. I have OSI spirulina for $20/lbs


----------



## shogun rua (Feb 28, 2011)

FlowerMonkey said:


> Hi guys, I have a small question, what kind of food do I feed my Cichlids in order to enhance their coloring?. Thanks. Mike


You go with nothing else but Dainichi!


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

shogun rua said:


> You go with nothing else but Dainichi!


Dainichi is a great food but not worth the price in my opinion


----------



## shogun rua (Feb 28, 2011)

kousman said:


> Dainichi is a great food but not worth the price in my opinion


It is more expensive for sure and I hope the price goes down once more shops start importing it more often. I do like to feed nls grow for my fry because they grow like roots! All the others only get dainichi.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

shogun rua said:


> It is more expensive for sure and I hope the price goes down once more shops start importing it more often. I do like to feed nls grow for my fry because they grow like roots! All the others only get dainichi.


it would be nice if the price came down and was easier to find


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

what kinda cichlid? flowerhorn? I ve seen some specialized food to enhance red coloring ... not sure how well or it even really works (I had no basis for comparison). But I did had flowerhorn before, I fed him a variety of food : red color enhancing pelets, dried shrimp and beefheart to ensure adequate vit and protein for growth.

I think the key is variety, by the way I have some frozen beefheart that I am giving away (pick up in richmond hill).


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I feed my fish NLS.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

kousman said:


> NLS is the best food for your fish. I feed them only NLS, spirulina and hikari frozen food
> 
> I also sell NLS $65 for the 5lbs pail or $20 a lbs. I have OSI spirulina for $20/lbs


Do you carry the 4lbs pail of the 10mm NLS Mega formula?


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

I feed my oscar, jack dempsey and severum hikari bio gold+ as a main staple, and occasionally krill and meal worms. The same is fed to my green texas. My 5 silver dollars are given algae wafers and what ever they can steal from the others.. 

IMO diet in conjunction with regular tank maintenance, is the key to healthy colorful fish. 

Cheers


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I find the best stuff is naturose. You can buy it in powder form and add it to food or buy foods that have it in it. The colour of the fish pop big time with this stuff. 

The only place I seen foods with it added to them is kensfish.com or you can buy the powder from him. Over on pn there is a member selling the powder as well. 

When I bought mine I did not look around much and payed too much lol so I won't suggest that place I bought it from.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Do you carry the 4lbs pail of the 10mm NLS Mega formula?


yes it is $65 a pail


----------

